# Metal shavings in Coolant



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I opened my coolant reservoir up today to find small metal shavings floating at the top. What does this mean? :beer::beer:


----------



## greyrocco (Nov 23, 2003)

water pump is most likely worn out


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

When the waterpump starts to eat itself, it chews up the bearing and the softer aluminum. If it is really bad, the impeller goes out of true with the housing and starts to bang on the inside of the housing. 

Again, I still wonder why coolant filters aren't fitted on most cars.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I realize I have to replace the water pump and do a system flush, but since there were metal shavings do I have to take any extra steps to clean it up?


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

Flush forward and backward. I'd take the radiator out and flush it both directions, flip it upside down and repeat. 

Then I would flush the heater core backwards and forwards. 

If you do not dismantle the cooling system this far, try to flush backwards and forwards as much as possible. 

Might also want to plan to drain/flush/fill coolant after a few hundred miles down the line for good measure. 

Since the waterpump blew up, you should check to see if the belt pulleys are aligning okay. If the waterpump pulley is not in line with the crank and other pulleys, you could be loading the bearing on the waterpump in a bad way. This would cause a premature bearing failure. A WAY overtightened belt would also be rough on a bearing.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well thankfully it hasnt blown up yet, but this replacment and service is coming soon. The belt actually is a ever so slightly loose. Can I just stick a garden hose in the top hose towards the engine then in the botton hose? same for the rad? I read somewhere you should use distilled water... 
First time, and thanks again.


----------

